# [Hilfe] PC-Neustart durch USB-Maus



## Mr. Moody (17. Juli 2009)

ich habe folgendes problem: manchmal nach dem hochfahren von meinen pc wird meine usb-maus nicht erkannnt. wenn ich sie dann aus und wieder anstecke kommt es vor, dass mein rechner neustartet (natürlich ohne das ich am rest knopf ankomme). Woran kann das liegen?

verwende XP MCE SP3, die maus ist ne razer dimondback (treiber V 6.02) und der usb-port ist am mb dran und fuktioniert sonst einwandfrei (anschluss eines usb-sticks geht problemlos!)


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2009)

Hast du schonaml die Treiber deinstalliert und dann die Maus angesteckt?


----------



## Mr. Moody (17. Juli 2009)

ich hatte den razer treiber mal deinstalliert, aber da wurde die maus glaub ich bei jedem 2 start vom system nicht erkannt. mit treiber kommt das jetzt deutlich seltener vor.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2009)

Mit einem anderem Gerät am selben Anschluss passiert sowas nicht? 
Ich kann mir eigendlich nur vorstellen das in der Maus nen Kurzschluss ist.


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

ist die maus vonmicrosoft wenn ja ist das sogut wiew normal ein bug halt


----------

